# My emeresed set ups



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been a follower of this forum and the emersed stuff for a while now, i thought it was time to post my stuff.

I want to give a big thank you to eveyone for the inspiration and all the threads that helped me along the way

i have 4 plastic tubs and a 12 gallon mr aqua that house my dry start or emeresed plants. 
The tubs are set up with t12 shop lights with daylight/ plant bulbs over the plants. They are planted in potting soil and a cocofiber media inside cocofiber pots with osmocote fertalizer.

one of the tubs with a mix of plants









mr Aqua 12 gallon


----------

